# different versions of samba, not sure which to use.



## wonslung (Jun 18, 2009)

i notice theres 3 or 4 versions of samba in ports....i'm really not sure which one to use...i've never paid attention to the version before on linux.
there seems to be samba3 samba32 samba33 and samba4wins

could someone throw me some light on this.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2009)

According to the samba site 3.3.x is the current stable version.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 19, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> According to the samba site 3.3.x is the current stable version.



yah, i ended up using 3.3
the samba4wins thing turned out to be something completely different.

I'm probably going to try NFS as well.


----------

